# Infertility



## Davied01 (Mar 23, 2012)

I have a nine year old daughter who i had with a previous partner who was naturally conceived. Since meeting my new partner we decided to try for a baby of our own. We have been trying to conceive for nearly 2 years. I have been to my GP who firstly took blood tests. My progesterone level come back as 16, 14 days before my period is due. the doctor advised me that this is low and referred us to a fertility clinic. (I forgot to mention my periods are really irregular and range with 33 days to 46 days).

My partner have been for a sperm test which come back as normal. What tests can i expect when i get an appointment through, and have anyone got any tips to try and conceive.

Sorry i am new to this.


----------



## Hopefulat35 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Davie
I'm no expert but finding my way through and didn't want to read and run. 

I believe the most accurate blood tests are taken on CD 3 and I'd guess you'd have fsh, lh, oestrogen, progesterone, thyroid, prolactin and amh. I may have missed some out!

An antral follicle scan can also be really good in looking at egg reserves and I guess this will be arranged at the clinic. The scan can also look at your uterus lining and tubes. 

Good luck!!


----------



## Davied01 (Mar 23, 2012)

thanks for your response. I just find the hardest part is playing the waiting game. Waiting for appointments seem to take forever.


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Also, Davied, you should have your progesterone tested 7 days begore AF otherwise the result can be misleading. I have fairly irregular Cycles, anywhere from 28 to 35 days so even for me it was difficult to get the timing right.  I had one done too early and my result was below 10 and I had one done at about the right time which was 20- ish so still below the guidelines but both my GP and my private consultant were happy that I had ovulated.

You may also be given a mid-cycle ultrasound to check your follice count (you should have a number of small ones with one becoming dominant), you AMH by blood which is your ovarian reserve.  Then, they might do a HSG which is an xray to check that your tubes are clear and then, possibly even a hysteroscopy (under sedation where they look use a camera via the cervix) to check uterine health.

As for tips to conceive, I assume you are doing the usual? Conception vits for both you and DH, cutting out alcohol and caffeine, stopping smoking, using ovulation predictors, conception-friendly lubricants, having acupuncture, reflexology.  These are all things that people have tried and had success with.

It's hard and such an emotional rollercoaster.  Loads of luck.


----------



## Davied01 (Mar 23, 2012)

Thank you so much this was a great help. yes trying all the usual stuff, just really down by it all at the moment. Everyone around me is pregnant


----------



## Hopefulat35 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi davie I know how you feel!mfeel the same  

Thinking of you in this horrid journey


----------



## stumpy_UK (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi. I'm also surprised that they did prof 14 days before period. Would be more infornative to do ovulation prediction tests and then test a week or so after that, surely? 

Re your cycle, has it always been that long/irregular? An ultrasound would be a good idea. Also, maybe your gp could do the full fertility battery of tests including thyroid function. May as well save time at the referral....
Good luck! You have come to the right place. The ladies here are the most amazing support because everyone does know how much it all hurts xxxx


----------



## Davied01 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi Stumpy_uk. I had my daughter 9 years ago. After having her i was on the depo injection for 4 years, within this time i had no period at all. I then went onto the pill, and i was regular. Since coming off the pill my periods are all over the place. The hardest bit about irregular periods i find is the waiting, you end up getting your hopes up when it doesn't show only to find a few days later it showing its big ugly head. Can i go to my GP and ask them to arrange all this prior to my appointment, or should i just hope that they will arrange this next time i go and see them x


----------



## stumpy_UK (Aug 5, 2011)

davie - periods on the pill don't mean very much.  they aren't real periods, they are more like forced bleeds.  if you aren't regular after the pill, you aren't regular (but lots of people aren't).

your GP should be willing to do a fertility battery of tests which would include a monitored cycle, possibly thyroid function and a couple of other things.  and you can get a printout of the results to take to the clinic when you get an appointment. basically the list that Hopeful referred to (although mine wouldn't do AMH)

good luck xxxx


----------

